# What do you guys think of him?



## JD7.62

What do yall think of this fish? He sure is beautiful and really entertaining. Ive only had him for a couple days and he goes crazy chasing my finger! Has anybody kept them before? I wonder how he would be with cichlids of the same size.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wrong forum, but whatever it is it sure is beautiful and has intense coloration


----------



## MR.FREEZ

looks like some kinda sun fish









wered you get it? did you catch it?

it may take different water conditions, lower temps, then sa or ca cichlids would.

make sure to get a good ID on what it is before you start to mix others with it.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

Thats a beautiful fish. If you think he's beautiful and entertaining, why wouldent you keep him?


----------



## JD7.62

Im pretty sure its a longear sunfish, but I have always grown up calling them pumpkinseeds. They are all in the creek behind my house and I catch them everday and since I just got an extra tank I decided to see what one would be like. Im not sure if its considered a gamefish or not so0o....I dont know the legality of it.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

Where are you from?


----------



## JD7.62

I live a little outide Louisville, Ky.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

wish we had cool fish like that in the wild here.


----------



## rbp75

I had a pumpkin seed before, it looked similer in shape but was a diffrent color, more of a grey. I gave it away because it was wrecking havoc in my community tank. I couldnt trade it in to my lfs because they said it was a native species. I wish I had kept it though, it was a pretty mean fish. The funny thing is that I bought it a petco as a jeweled cichlid.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Keep him in cold water, definately. That is a cold water fish, that is fine in water cichlids would certainly die in. Other than that, I have no clue except try and feed him live insects, or freez dried


----------



## JD7.62

Well he eats anythiong and everything I put in there, so that is not a problem. The creek he was from is in the low to mid 70s rite now and Im sure will get a couple degrees warmer before summer is said and done. The reason why I ask about the cichlid thing is that a friend of mine wants one to put with her cichlids of about the same size. I figure we try it. Hell they are everywhere the only bad thing would be the cichlids being harmed...


----------



## rbp75

well if you decide to get rid of it, ship him to me Ill take it.


----------



## Mettle

Wow. That's a gorgeous lil' fish.

Wish I had fish that looked like that around here. Then I'd just catch them instead of spending money at the store...

How big is it?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Holy crap, thats like having arowana, the nice looking ones, in your backyard river!


----------



## psychofish

Very Cool


----------



## PuffPiff

thats a hot fish


----------



## pcrose

Don't those ones get pretty big and are they related to the carp as well? I think I am thinking of those flowerhorns. I need a refresher on my fish.


----------



## JD7.62

No they dont get big at all. I have red that they max out at around 6 inches. Ive never seen one bigger then that. He is about 5 inches right now.


----------



## acestro

Not related to carp or FH, this is a centrarchid. They 'superficially' resemble cichlids but arent related.

This is definitely Lepomis megalotis, the longear sunfish. Awesome fish!


----------



## JD7.62

Geez they have an appetite! Hes taken out a few of these really awesome minnows I caught and put in there (I want to take a pic but they wont sit still) as well as one of the rainbow darters I have in there. This fish needs to be kept in a tank with mates that cannot fit into his mouth or he will eat them! Hehe if anyone is interested in these guys or some other fish that I have around here that are just as beautiful...trust me I just cant get a pic but when I get back from class Ill see if I cant find some on the internet and put em here.....PM me and maybe we can work out some sort of deal!


----------



## Mettle

JD7.62 said:


> if anyone is interested in these guys or some other fish that I have around here that are just as beautiful...trust me I just cant get a pic but when I get back from class Ill see if I cant find some on the internet and put em here.....PM me and maybe we can work out some sort of deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1075125[/snapback]​


Is that legal?


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

Mettle said:


> JD7.62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is interested in these guys or some other fish that I have around here that are just as beautiful...trust me I just cant get a pic but when I get back from class Ill see if I cant find some on the internet and put em here.....PM me and maybe we can work out some sort of deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1075125[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal?
> [snapback]1075211[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I want to say no, but I'm boarder line retarded.


----------



## rchan11

Shadow_weaveR said:


> I want to say no, but I'm boarder line retarded.
> [snapback]1075454[/snapback]​


Looking at your Avatar, I believe it...







J/K


----------



## JD7.62

Well we will have to see if it is or not, of course I wouldnt do anyhting illegal. How many of you all here have Ps in a state where they are banned?


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

I'ts legal everywhere in Canada


----------



## Puff

my creek fish suck.

wow, a bullhead or a salmon...great...whooppee..

i wish i could find cool fish in our streams. at one point the river near my gfs is full of spawning salmon, but you dont disturb them. but you can literally reach out and touch them, and they're so intent on getting upriver, that they dont care.


----------



## Guest

Wow, spectacular color on that fish.

I've always wondered, -if sunfish came from some far-away exotic location, how many people in America would keep them in aquariums?


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

They keep Sunfish and Perch ect in the home aquaria over in Asia.


----------



## acestro

I've heard that some European folks dig centrarchids. Any Euro members have any input?


----------

